# Pomps?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've never really been pomp fishing before. I have gone and tried with no luck. Any suggestions on where I should go, not asking for any ones hot spots. What type of rig should I use?

Thanks 

Justin


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Quick and easy way is to go to either Hot Spots in GB or Half Hitch in Navarre and grab some ready to go pomp rigs and some shrimp.

Peel the shrimp and put about a thumbnail size piece on the hook. There are alot of great posts on here about how to spot a washout and different techniques for pomps and baits. Just try searching the forum!

Good Luck,

Nick


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

come up to Flounders tonight. its the Hook, Line & Sinker seminar. tonight is on pompano fishing!



free food starts at 6:30 and seminar starts at 7


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Here You Go http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/topic531569-14-1.aspxor like was stated go to Flounders tonight and you'll get all the Info you should Need!!! Good luck next time you go Out!! Dwayne!!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I think I might try to go to the seminar tonight

THANKS FOR THE INFO!!


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Jhonson's Beach, Sand Flee's, & Cold Beer! :letsdrink







_










_And talk with the local's_


----------

